# Article: The Perfect Company Name!!! Very Helpful!



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi friends, 
I just found a very interesting article on Effective Brand Names. I have read a few posts about this and it is always interesting to read about it. I think that we have to learn more and more about effective brand naming and effective marketing, so as long as we keep on reading and learning, we will be able to sell more and profit more. 
To learn more click here.

I think we should make some sort of library with this information, in order to grow as a business.

Thanx
Joe


LOL! I meant to write Company not Comapy (title)!!! Sorry!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: The Perfect Comapy Name!!! Very Helpful!*



> I think we should make some sort of library with this information, in order to grow as a business.


We do have a library of helpful articles here  :
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/article/


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Perfect Comapy Name!!! Very Helpful!*

Thanx Rodney!
It is good to kn ow that, I will check it out.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: The Perfect Comapy Name!!! Very Helpful!*

great find... thx for posting it.

________________________

this article was great rodney...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t19121.html


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

Awesome article, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Im glad you liked it


----------

